# made a new rod leash - feedback?



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

i was getting frustrated with the curled whippersnipper cord ones that came with my yak, especially the tendencey of 3lb Fireline to become ensnared in them after landing a fish!

plus hated the way they 'clipped' onto the reel and dangled below.

i tried using velcro instead of a carabina, but it also hit the rotor when winding.

so here is my design:










hard to see, but the cord goes inside the tape and is finished with a Buntline Hitch



















attaches like this in the reel seat:










final product:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Like how it slips under the reel.


----------



## PiratePete (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a top idea.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, hope it works in the field...

Also, must people seem to use bungee cord, is there a reason for this?

I can easily add some if there's a reason to...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

intrepid said:


> I can easily add some if there's a reason to...


Dave I have only ever used a meter length of light sash cord and never had cause to change, and think you will find yours are ideal as they are mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

intrepid said:


> Thanks guys, hope it works in the field...
> 
> Also, must people seem to use bungee cord, is there a reason for this?
> 
> I can easily add some if there's a reason to...


I like the way your design keeps the leash away from the rotor. The bungy is a great shock absorber, should the rod get ripped out of the holder or your hands.

I use all 4 mm bungy, clipped with a carabiner into a 60 lb mono under the reel seat. This does give you the advantage of being able to disconnect the rod from the leash, say to sort out a tangle, or to store the rods in the car without leashes.

I also like Salti's design:



salticrak said:


> View attachment 1
> Good work, like the idea of using a buntline hitch. A variation is to have one of those plastic ''bobble'' things that they use on bungees to make a loop around the rod.


Those plastic ''bobble'' things also make an excellent attachment to the paddle on a paddle leash. They allow easy one-handed removal of the leash (if you are off and the leash is around your neck) - much safer than a knife.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good! The reason for the bungee cord I reckon is pure simplicity to make, one less join, well that was the reason when I made mine.

Your's will do the job as good as any. The only thing I can see missing on those is the sequins. A few strategically placed sequins or baubles would trick it right up....but it'll do the job just the way it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Great idea. If you were making it yesterday, at the same time I was having problems with mine snagging in the reel handle , flicking against the rotor and snagging line. You now have me thinking about a further mod to your design to hold the cord against the rod and have it exit the rod from a point down the butt, well clear of the reel. This might be something as simple as a heavy duty rubber band or an O-ring.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys

SteveR - yes, good idea! i will try using a thick hair tie (dont tell wifey!) that will tie to the cord and hook over the butt...

kayakone - so the bungee is to reduce damage if the rod is violently displaced? yes, well worth considering...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

intrepid said:


> thanks for the comments guys
> 
> SteveR - yes, good idea! i will try using a thick hair tie (dont tell wifey!) that will tie to the cord and hook over the butt...
> 
> kayakone - so the bungee is to reduce damage if the rod is violently displaced? yes, well worth considering...


Bungee does a good job absorbing shock. Form your loops with cable ties. 6mm bungee is adequate.
http://www.bunnings.com.au/search-p...ockcord&searchType=any&searchSubType=products

I bought three fishing lanyards from from ebay some time ago. At first I thought they were too small but they stretch well and don't lay in loops on the yak like cord and bungee. I already have a webbing strap on one and it is exactly what was needed. Two more just ordered for other bits of kit.


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

You're a genius, Intrepid!

Putting the leash under the reel handle is a brilliant idea - so simple yet I never considered that approach.

You have inspired me to attempt to do the same. Imitation is the highest form of flattery so give yourself a pat on the back! ;-)


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

update from feedback:

added the 'line-to-butt' hair tie - gonna get some thicker sized ones...










how it sits in my scotty:










added bonus is that the hair-tie secures it when rolled up!










triple zip-ties for the bungee:










about a foot of 'shock absorber' bungee...


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Robbo said:


> You're a genius, Intrepid!
> 
> Putting the leash under the reel handle is a brilliant idea - so simple yet I never considered that approach.
> 
> You have inspired me to attempt to do the same. Imitation is the highest form of flattery so give yourself a pat on the back! ;-)


hey mate, thanks but NOT FIELD TESTED yet... so although the idea looks good, gotta prove it...

the reason i asked for feedback was i never seen anyone use a similar style - it just made sense to me after getting the shits with first the metal carabina, then the velcro, so as they say in the classics: _"there has to be a better way!"_

also - i had the orange tape from cut-offs from a set of Bunnings tie-down straps... so was just re-using what i had laying around... the $12 worth of heat shrink from Jaycar was the biggest expense... but used about 90c worth so far...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

intrepid said:


> so the bungee is to reduce damage if the rod is violently displaced?


Dave even if your cord leash and rod goes overboard then under the water, the drag on the reel will still act as a shock absorber and ease pressure as it would when on board the yak.


----------



## MattGeyer91 (Mar 16, 2013)

that looks awesome mate, i like the way it sits between the reel and the seat


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

well update is that the rod leashes work awesome, you just need to make sure the heatshrink part is in line with the ree (but obviously on the opposite side!), otherwise it flops too far to the side and fouls a rod-holder like the scotty baitcaster one...

is not an issue for a rocket launcher style rod holder.

not a biggie at all... the issue might be reduced if the loop is actually made smaller... but not sure?


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

some old leg rope would do the trick as well it involves a little tinkering thow


----------

